# Anyone here know KUMAR



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Any of you hobbies here know this guy by the name of Kumar who lives in Pickering. He was dealing in discuss then he was selling saltwater stuff. He did have a shop at Kennedy Road once.
I just heard he was shot dead in the Philippines. I know he posted he moved to the Philippines about a year back. Sad but no idea why it happened.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

That's horrible, I know who your speaking of he was selling a ton of fish room gear last time he posted. That's just tragic.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

wow.
ive been to his house a few times years ago.
howd you hear about this anyway?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.rappler.com/nation/163508-canadian-national-shot-dead-edsa


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The tragedy I can confirmed from talking with others in the industry.

Funeral is this Sunday 5-9pm @8911 Woodbine Ave.

He lived by the sword...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I know Kumar, this is sad news


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow that's crazy I had bought some discus from him before from his store on Kennedy and helped him with his website.


----------

